# Glutathione as sedative, for enery and alertness



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

First of all here is the link, http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_o ... 2becf3ee55

"Intracerebroventricular *injection of glutathione and its derivative induces sedative and hypnotic effects under an acute stress* in neonatal chicks"

I recently noticed that things that make me more alert, confident, articulate and energetic are all increasing glutathione levels. These are r-ala, msm, pycnogenol, ginger, citrus flavonoids,glutamine, quercetin, garlic. The list goes on with nettle, green tea, turmeric. I can post all of their scientific articles.

Another link is:

"Inhibition of glutathione-related enzymes augments LPS-mediated cytokine biosynthesis:"

http://www.ingentaconnect.com/content/e ... rmat=print

Cytokines are released from machrophages just like histamine and induce
sleep. Also they are blamed for type 2 diabetes.

"Pro-inflammatory cytokines are elevated in type 2 diabetes, but the anti- inflammatory mechanisms are also impaired, leading to a multitude ..."

http://www.news.uiuc.edu/news/07/0614diabetes.html

The thing how it can be related to candida is body ph. If I am not mistaken candida requires certain body ph to grow.

And check this out my friend Beggiota, here we both have been writing
why excess calcium is harmful for us and how alzheimer patients have elevated levels of it. The case is harmfully high intracellular calcium level which probably causes the mag def.

So here is the link:

"*GSH DEPLETION, INCREASED INTRACELLULAR CALCIUM* AND MITOCHONDRIAL TRANSMEMBRANE POTENTIAL HYPERPOLARIZATION ARE EARLY EVENTS ..."

http://direct.bl.uk/bld/PlaceOrder.do?U ... archengine

The thing is glutathione pills do not work because they can not enter to cells. So we have to increase our glutathione levels either by taking those pills or by increasing our body ph, which is possible by cutting sugar, soda drinks, eating less meat dairy, doing yoga.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

1) High blood glutathione levels accompany excellent physical and mental health in women ages 60 to 103 years.

*"These findings confirm that high blood GT concentrations and excellent physical and mental health are characteristics of long-lived women.*"

from http://linkinghub.elsevier.com/retrieve ... 4302001051

2) another article THE BLOOD GLUTATHIONE (GSH) LEVEL IN MENTAL DISEASES

"1. *There appears to be a statistically highly significant difference in the blood glutathione (GSH) level between groups of mental patients and adequate individuals.*

2. This difference is greatest in catatonic dementia præcox. It is also marked in hebephrenic and paranoid præcox, and in general paresis. It is less marked but still statistically significant in manic-depressive psychosis. In the small number of cases of epilepsy examined it was not statistically significant."

http://ajp.psychiatryonline.org/cgi/con ... /91/6/1389

3) "The intracellular level of glutathione, which helps to maintain the oxidationreduction potential of the cell, is decreased significantly during the yeast-to-mycelium conversion implicating the possible involvement of thiols in the yeast-to-mycelium transition."

http://www.springerlink.com/content/tq73740887n24553/


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Glutathione Gaba Relation

*Glutathione depletion in nigrostriatal slice cultures: GABA loss, dopamine resistance* and protection by the tetrahydrobiopterin precursor sepiapterin ...

*toxic consequences of glutathione depletion in GABA-ergic neurons...*

cat.inist.fr/?aModele=afficheN&cpsidt=14167749

In whole-cell recordings of single retinal ganglion cells with patch pipettes, *reduced glutathione enhances GABA-evoked currents *but decreases ...

www.jneurosci.org/cgi/content/abstract/15/2/1384


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Glutathione cognitive performance:

Conclusion. There is a closed link between glutathione metabolism and oxidant homeostasis, which is expressed in learning and synaptic plasticity deficits in conditions oflow glutathione content, as well as, in neurodegeneration-induced glutathione metabolism changes that can be prevented by neurotrophic treatment.

cat.inist.fr/?aModele=afficheN&cpsidt=14871405

"*Transitory glutathione deficit during brain development induces cognitive impairment in juvenile and adult rats"*

linkinghub.elsevier.com/retrieve/pii/S0969996107000599

Glutathione levels in autism patients

A mother`s words: "Last
week (in anticipation of starting chelation soon) we checked his
glutathione
level to make
sure we're supplementing enough.. and it was only 16 (reference range
should
be over 32
mg/dl).Â His plasma cysteine was also low at 2.51 (reference range
should be
3.1-3.9).Â"

http://onibasu.com/archives/am/162725.html


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Why we have high dopamine:

"Low brain glutathione and ascorbic acid associated with dopamine uptake inhibition during rat's development induce long-term cognitive deficit:"

www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14751774

and why we like choline, lecithin, acetyl-lcarnitine

Restorative action of glutathione on the effect of acetylcholine after the action of. methylene blue.

www.springerlink.com/index/T60055J52G0301M2.pdf


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

All in all, as you see these links, glutathione deficiency is related to manic depression, alzheimer, parkinson, autism ,schizophrenia, cognitive disorders. 

I have also explained once in the sulfur thread how panic attack patients have higher lactic acid response to stress and how glutathione is the opposite of lactic acid.

So it seems to me that there is something wrong with our glutathione metabolism.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Is glutathione deficiency a cause of all those diseases or the result of them? Did you come across anything, even theoretical, that stipulates why glutathione would be low in these patients? Could it be due to a deficiency of something or is there an enzyme system that is not working right perhaps?

Good job, btw.

I'm also a little confused b/w liver glutathione and brain glutathione...is there even a difference? 

I take sylimarin, NAC and other stuff to raise liver gluta. and help in the detox process. Could this also help in this case?


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

proximo20 said:


> I recently noticed that things that make me more alert, confident, articulate and energetic are all increasing glutathione levels. These are r-ala, msm, pycnogenol, ginger, citrus flavonoids,glutamine, quercetin, garlic. The list goes on with nettle, green tea, turmeric. I can post all of their scientific articles.


I bought some garlic and as usual after eating it I get the motivation to check it out. First I found out that garlic is good for health and has been used for thousands of years for health benefits. But after some more search *I found out that Garlic is toxic for brain*. Do you know about this ? A research showed that Garlic kills brain cells. Thats why it is a good thing for destroying brain tumour.

I am not sure about how dizzy it makes me feel. I was alraedy dizzy when I ate it but I will try later again. But let me know if you may have some better information. Thanks !


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Beggiatoa said:


> Is glutathione deficiency a cause of all those diseases or the result of them? Did you come across anything, even theoretical, that stipulates why glutathione would be low in these patients? Could it be due to a deficiency of something or is there an enzyme system that is not working right perhaps?
> 
> Good job, btw.
> 
> ...


As people age the body produces less glutathione. besides this there is something called glutathione metabolism, so glutathione levels change from person to person.

Also heavy metal toxicity can cause glutathione deficiency.

One thing is that there is theory that some people`s immune system fight with "th1" and some people with "th2". Glutathione is probably related to this. One of the symptoms of this imbalance is candida.

Here is the link: http://www.diagnose-me.com/cond/C104791.html

"A failure of the Th1 arm of the immune system and an overactive Th2 arm is implicated in a wide variety of chronic illnesses. These include AIDS, CFS, *candidiasis*, multiple allergies, multiple chemical sensitivities (MCS), viral hepatitis, gulf war illness, cancer and other illnesses. If these two arms of the immune system could be balanced by stimulating Th1 and decreasing Th2, then many of the symptoms associated with these chronic illnesses would diminish or disappear and we would have found the answer to immune restoration and balance or the equivalent of a cure.
"
And I learned that silica is one of the recommendations for this imbalance. Silica also increases glutathione levels. 
--------------------------------------
About garlic I know that it is helpful against dementia and alzheimer. But it is true that in high amounts it can also hurt your stomach and liver. But garlic is actually not a sedative. It just helps with my digestion problems and reduces the cytokine production which causes many problems for me like sleepiness, excess mucus, insulin resistance.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Chlorella,Colostrum, glutamine, monounsaturated oils, digestive enzymes, garlic, silica. 

These are some of the supplements that are helpful to balance th1/th2. 

They are also good for increasing glutathione levels.

But not only these. I think most important part is diet. Cutting sugar, soda drinks, eating less dairy, smaller meals.

Also Yoga would be very helpful in our case.

Someone has written that after eating broccoli he had clearer mind, another person has written once that after exercise she had excess mucus problem. 

Both cases are related to glutathione. First broccoli increases reduced glutathione levels and second exercise reduces glutathione and th1 levels.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

After all I should write the definition of glutathione here:

*Glutathione - or L Glutathione - is a powerful antioxidant found within every cell. Glutathione plays a role in nutrient metabolism, and regulation of cellular events (including gene expression, DNA and protein synthesis, cell growth, and immune response. *Glutathione, taken as a supplement, may not be able to cross across the cell membrane and thus may not be effective.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Th just refers to T helper cells. There are two types, each with different functions. I'll review my class notes for more information.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

About thiamin glutathione relationship

from http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/2087793

The obtained data show that a drop in reduced glutathione level was a primary reason of the alpha-keto-acid dehydrogenase activity reduction under conditions of the thiamine deficiency. *The existence of immediate connection between thiamine and glutathione metabolism is supposed.*

another link shows that http://jn.nutrition.org/cgi/reprint/74/4/357.pdf

*when thiamin is deficient liver glutathione is almost half in liver while blood level is not changed much.* I wonder about gsh levels in brain when thiamin is deficient.

one more link:

http://www.springerlink.com/content/h82mx84752553515/

Breakdown of the blood brain barrier and the subsequent accumulation of free radicals, lactate, and glutamate appear to be the immediate causes of *thiamine deficiency (TD)-induced damage to thalamus. *The mechanisms triggering these events are unknown but recent evidence suggests an important role of *histamine.*


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Cytokine-Associated Emotional and Cognitive Disturbances in Humans

Significant positive correlations were found between cytokine secretion and endotoxin-induced anxiety (r = 0.49 to r = 0.60), depressed mood (r = 0.40 to r = 0.75), and decreases in memory performance (r = 0.46 to r = 0.68). 

http://archpsyc.ama-assn.org/cgi/conten ... 74f370ca18


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Expressing TOO much Glutathione, can cause insulin resistance... Interesting. Too much or too little of anything tend to have the same symptoms, like magnesium.

http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articl ... d=15184668

Also, too much selenium in your diet can lead to type II Diabetes. I guess that means eating less Brazil nuts!

Best way to go about things is to get tested first!


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Beggiatoa said:


> Expressing TOO much Glutathione, can cause insulin resistance... Interesting. Too much or too little of anything tend to have the same symptoms, like magnesium.
> 
> http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articl ... d=15184668
> 
> ...


In this article they mention glutathione peroxidase GPx, what I research is reduced glutathione GSH. I would like to clarify this.

the problem in my case can be explained with the increased cytokine production when GSH is low. And increased glutathione production is causing the insulin resistance.

About high glutathione levels once again *"High blood glutathione levels accompany excellent physical and mental health in women ages 60 to 103 years . "*


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

proximo20 said:


> Breakdown of the blood brain barrier and the subsequent accumulation of free radicals, lactate, and glutamate appear to be the immediate causes of *thiamine deficiency (TD)-induced damage to thalamus. *The mechanisms triggering these events are unknown but recent evidence suggests an important role of *histamine.*


CAN this be cause of excess Monosodium glutamate aka MSG (E621) food aditive. MSG is added to all kinds of foods to make them taste better. MSG stimulates neurotrasmitters and give you the feeling that this food tastes good. You can enjoy dirt if there is MSG added. But MSG is toxic. Now I wonder if this food additive is *causing thiamine deficiency ?*


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

proximo20 said:


> The thing is glutathione pills do not work because they can not enter to cells. So we have to increase our glutathione levels either by taking those pills or by increasing our body ph, which is possible by cutting sugar, soda drinks, eating less meat dairy, doing yoga.


I started using an Olive oil/lemon drink which is supposed to raise pH (alkalinize the body). The purpose of this is to clean out your liver and it's also supposed to help with chronic fatigue syndrome although I don't know by what mechanism. Maybe it's by raising glutathione. I love it how this all fits !

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...e-system-th1-th2-53913/index2.html#post772565


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I overlooked this when you posted it. But they found a link of low glutathione to an ACTUAL deficiency....Thiamin! This should be your point of focus. Interestingly enough, you cannot correct a thiamin deficiency UNTIL you correct a magnesium deficiency since the transport proteins that move B1 use mag. as a cofactor.

Most of us are magnesium deficient....so it's safe to assume we're probably B1 def. as well. I know I am. I've been trying to gain attention to the B1 problem. I think this is an awsome therapeutic tool. However, since the unrelenting magnesium deficiency is an ongoing problem, water soluble B1 just wont work!

This is why you should be using a fat soluble one like sulbutiamine or TTFD (allithiamine).

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f11/thiamin-use-improves-neurotic-behavior-53323/

Every single organ or system in the body is controlled by the nervous system. A chronic illness as I have proposed before, caused by a bacteria/virus damages the nervous system directly and so does mercury. This in turn will throw off all the different systems in the body. So, instead of treating the thyroid, adrenal, liver, etc...why not heal the CNS?

How?

Use methyl B12, fish oil, fat soluble B1 (specifically TTFD) just to name some. I have read about people who's body was messed up: bad connective tissue, hormones out of balance, adrenal and thyroid function were low. Instead of treating each problems, they used the B1 to heal the CNS and this resolved everything! Quite amazing.

SA is caused by defective dopaminergic neurons. So using B1 can potentially help here as well.


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

Beggiatoa said:


> I overlooked this when you posted it. But they found a link of low glutathione to an ACTUAL deficiency....Thiamin! This should be your point of focus. Interestingly enough, you cannot correct a thiamin deficiency UNTIL you correct a magnesium deficiency since the transport proteins that move B1 use mag. as a cofactor.


Not sure if you replied to me but seems that excess Glutamate (everything added should be excess because body produces Glutamate naturally) is connected to low glutathione.

Has anyone in this forum changed her/his diet to vegeterian ?


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

All vegetarian diets are harmful in the long run and they actually shrink your brain. I posted about this earlier. They create multi-nutritional deficiencies.

This is something that ticks me off though. I love vegan food and I eat at vegan restaurants all the time. I love the variety of stuff they have. Food in general would perfect if it had the variety of vegan food, with a little animal meat. But why is that is you want variety, you can only go vegan. If you want meat then you have to eat it with rice, potatoes, paste etc. and usually very little vegetables.


----------

